# Shameless Bragging



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

So, my Tiger Scout son had to build a Pinewood Derby car for the big race, but being 7 years old, that means dear old dad had to build it. There's a reason why I'm a cop and not a carpenter, and the building process was something out of a Three Stooges episode.

But....the race was tonight, and not only did my son's car win the Tiger Scout category, he went undefeated and beat the Wolves, Bears and Webelos cars in the combined category races.

8-0....Undefeated Pinewood Derby Champion of Pack 2!! :jump:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice work! 

When I have kids I hope to get them into scouting.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Outstanding!!! Congrats!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

WoooHoooo!!!!! lol How fun!!
Congrats!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta...im not sure who to congratulate you or your son. Sounds like a good time for all..have a couple of beers on me..A&W that is.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Man i remember doing that with my dad, good times


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

That's great.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You have to be kidding Bruce. Congrats!!

We had our Pinewood Derby last night and my Tiger came in first place among all the Tigers, going 1st, 1st, 1st, and 1st.. and winning by at least a foot and a half each time. Daddy was proud...(Although I did all the work too...)

My oldest, a Wolf went 1st, 2cd, 2cd and 1st, and came in 6th overall among all age groups.
He wasn't very happy that his littler bro is going to the District Finals to race and he's going as a spectator..

A peek at the winning Tiger vee-hick-ull.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Delta...im not sure who to congratulate you or your son.


If you saw the look on his face when he was getting his trophy, you'd know. 

Here's a crappy cell-phone video of the final race; my son's car is in the middle lane;

http://s677.photobucket.com/albums/vv138/Delta784/?action=view&current=Pinewood.flv


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

@ Koz... Tacti--COOL vehicle sir.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> A peek at the winning Tiger vee-hick-ull.


Awesome! There were some creative designs tonight, including one that looked like a Wii controller with wheels. I'd take pic of my son's car, but he went to bed with it. 

Next year, I'm going to hit-up dmackack for some decals & a lightbar, and make a replica of a Quincy black & white cruiser.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Delta and Koz I still have a decent scar on my left thumb because I tried to make my racer before dad got home! (I was not always so bright)

Congrats Delta Koz and all the boys!! WTG Guys!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> You have to be kidding Bruce. Congrats!!
> 
> We had our Pinewood Derby last night and my Tiger came in first place among all the Tigers, going 1st, 1st, 1st, and 1st.. and winning by at least a foot and a half each time. Daddy was proud...(Although I did all the work too...)
> 
> ...


LOL Koz you have to be kidding me that thing is insane. My cars never looked that good.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Delta, Koz. Congrads to the kids, And their pit crews.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice job guys, could one of you help me with the fricken diarama I gotta put together for my kid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't wait to get my little guy into scouting. I never realized the positive impact it had on me until much later in life.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Congrats, Delta! Nicely done!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

One of the kids (well, actually two, since they were brothers) in my troop had some sort of computer software to design his Pinewood Derby cars for him. They were a little bit nerdy to say the least, and this was back in the late 80s...

Of course they won, since they put far more time and effort into them than anyone else did.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Next year, I'm going to hit-up dmackack for some decals & a lightbar, and make a replica of a Quincy black & white cruiser.


That will look pretty cool!

I was absolutely clueless on how to build that thing.
So I just started Dremmeling and that was the final result.
The funny thing is I thought we had a great shot with my oldest boys car, but the little guy pulled it out.
Both weighed in at 5.0 on the nose..



fra444 said:


> I was not always so bright)


Were any of us at that age Fra???



fra444 said:


> Congrats Delta Koz and all the boys!! WTG Guys!


Thanks man!!



TrooperzSon said:


> LOL Koz you have to be kidding me that thing is insane. My cars never looked that good.


Thanks TS!
It's funny how you just keep tinkering and things just seem to come together. I was like a deer in the headlights when I first started it.. LOL

My youngest is nutty for superheros especially Batman, Hulk and Spiderman.
So he settled on a Batmobile theme.
I would have much preferred the standard wedge loaded with weight, but....
And we really lucked out by having a toy we could dismantle for the guns.



8MORE said:


> Delta, Koz. Congrads to the kids, And their pit crews.


Thanks 8!! I figure the Krylon will be off my hands by next Friday..



new guy said:


> Nice job guys, could one of you help me with the fricken diarama I gotta put together for my kid.


I'd be happy to if I knew what the heck that is.



mtc said:


> UGH! I hate diaramas!


Ohhhhh, now I get it... Pepto-Bismol, works every time..



mtc said:


> One of my 15yr olds is the Sr Patrol Leader in his troop. He got to "run" the Derby for thier cubscouts. Way too cool to admit it, he had a blast!


They all do. A huge "Big-Shot" factor there...
And they love to bark out the "'STAY BEHIND THE GREEN LINE!!!" order.



mtc said:


> Koz - that car is awesome!!


Thanks MTC.



mtc said:


> Personally, I hate the constant weighing... reweighing.... entirely too technical for me.


That is a pain. Anytime you make a change or modification you have to traipse back to the post office for a weigh.



Killjoy said:


> Nice work!
> When I have kids I hope to get them into scouting.


It's a good organization Kill. The one thing I really love about it is the citizenship it fosters in the kids.
As parents you try and cover all the bases, but it's nice when it's reiterated by someone other than mom and dad..
Especially in this day of the "Flawed America", the Pledge being targeted, and Pelosi values...


TrooperzSon said:


> Man i remember doing that with my dad, good times


Same here buddy. It brought back good memories for me too.
Although I think I used to place after the kid who came in last place...



5-0 said:


> I can't wait to get my little guy into scouting. I never realized the positive impact it had on me until much later in life.


Not to mention the friends they make and the values it instills.
I was only in for 3 years, I regret not staying in for all 5 ranks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> Personally, I hate the constant weighing... reweighing.... entirely too technical for me.


Somehow, I managed to get it exactly 5.0 ounces on the first try; beginner's luck, for sure.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Somehow, I managed to get it exactly 5.0 ounces on the first try; beginner's luck, for sure.


It must have been a little easier for you than Koz, as you now have to carry a scale on your person.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> Anytime you make a change or modification you have to traipse back to the post office for a weigh.


Thanks to my wife's temporary obsession with E-Bay, we have a postal scale at home, which made things so much easier. I got a 5.0 on my scale, and a 5.0 and a 4.9 on the two different scales used for the official weigh-in.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> It must have been a little easier for you than Koz, as you now have to carry a scale on your person.


LOL 7...



Delta784 said:


> Thanks to my wife's temporary obsession with E-Bay, we have a postal scale at home, which made things so much easier. I got a 5.0 on my scale, and a 5.0 and a 4.9 on the two different scales used for the official weigh-in.


I have a funny story to tell about the weigh ins.
So all week either my wife or I are in the post office for a weigh.
You know, you keep playing with and adjusting the darn thing, so you need to make sure your not way over.
So the final weigh before the official weigh in, I'm at the post office and it's balls on 5.0. GREAT! I said.
I get to the official weigh in last night and what do you think the weight was? 4.7 on both scales...LOL.. The post office has a little racket going on.. 

Luckily I had some small weights that brought us up to 5.0 even.

Oh boy, I certainly hope Wilfred Brimley doesn't show up at my door tomorrow for impugning the beloved corps of men in itchy wool pants...:-s


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

That is so cool Delta. Brings back memories, I still have a few of those cars in the attic


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds to me like your boys should be doing a little shameless bragging about their Dads.
As most of you know in this job you see the other side, children with Mothers and Fathers who could care less about them. Its great to see such enthusiasm about your childrens activities, genuine enthusiasm. Keeping them busy keeps them out of trouble, I wish all Parents thought that way.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ah, Pinewood Derbies, those were the days. Great job, dad. Bragging well deserved, not only for the great job you did on the car, but the time you spent with your son. He will remember that forever.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It does bring back a lot of memories,congrats to all.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Koz! That's an awesome car!! 
Again, Congrats to both of you!! 
I love hearing the proud daddy comments. lol


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow.. Congrats to your son and to you Delta.
nicely done!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks DD!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Lawman!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS, DELTA AND KOZ!!! Cool video!!


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> If you saw the look on his face when he was getting his trophy, you'd know.
> 
> Here's a crappy cell-phone video of the final race; my son's car is in the middle lane;
> 
> http://s677.photobucket.com/albums/vv138/Delta784/?action=view&current=Pinewood.flv


Hmmmm...I like how you edited the spring loaded spikes that disabled the other cars from the pics.

All kidding aside Congrats, you just gave your son a memory he'll cherish forever.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats to you both on your (umm I mean son's) cars. I think we need to set up a run off between the two to determine the undisputed MassCops champion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

BrickCop said:


> Hmmmm...I like how you edited the spring loaded spikes that disabled the other cars from the pics.


It's funny....in the fourth race, my son's car hit a weight that was dropped (unnoticed) by a previous car, and jumped the track. His car was still so far ahead, it skidded sideways through the traps, and won anyway. 



lofu said:


> Congrats to you both on your (umm I mean son's) cars. I think we need to set up a run off between the two to determine the undisputed MassCops champion.


We're both going to the district championships, so let's see how we both fare there first.


----------

